# can I use opaque transfer paper for light and dark t-shirts with decent results?



## Stoney1 (Jun 22, 2010)

Hey y'all, Stoney here....again ?
I have a question. There are threads concerning this issue, however they really don't accurately address *my* particular issue. I'm doing tees for our Vintage Country music duet. I want to do darks and lights. Here's my question. Please look at my Avatar. Here you will somewhat be able to make out what our Logo looks like. It's a White Oval. In it is a Black desert cow skull with the words " Country Memories " directly above the skull. It's outlined with a 3/8" Black border. On some of them I fill the Oval with a background color, do a mirror image, trim the Oval, and press. However, on lights with Light transfer paper, I get an open area of clear Polymer film. I don't like that ! If I fill them with color, I get a shiny colored area. I don't like that either. So I have decided to use Opaque paper and do ALL my shirts with the White Oval background and the Black border regardless of the color of the shirt. The only downside is, on a Black shirt the border won't show up ? That's not really a big concern of mine.. I can live with that. What I need to know is, can I do ALL the shirts ( dark AND light ) with Opaque paper, White background, and still get a decent shirt ? I don't want my shirts to have different looks based on whether they're Dark or Light. I want ALL my shirts to look the same. For what I have invested in a new press, and the limited number of shirts I plan to do, I can't really afford to get Plastisol transfers custom made. I only need 50 shirts between now and the end of Summer. And I only plan on pressing a few at a time as orders are taken. If things go poorly, I don't want to get " hung out to dry " with 50 shirts I can't get rid of, or 50 Plastisol transfers I have no use for ! I realize most of you folks are probably laughing your butts off at the " tragedy " of losing ONLY 50 shirts over 3 months, but I'm not in the tee shirt business, I'm in the music business, and I'm here trying to learn to do the best I can with this medium. So to me ANY loss is a tragedy ! Bottom line, with a look at my Avatar, can I do what I want on darks *and* lights with Opaque paper ? I know Opaque paper will give me a solid White background, and that's fine. Also, I'm not concerned about the " Plastic or Vinyl " feel of the Oval. God bless..
Dave


----------



## 34Ford (Mar 19, 2010)

*Re: Opaque Paper... I see the light ! Maybe ??? Will it work ?*

I am a beginner myself but after using some of the Siser Easyweed vinyl for the logo on t-shirts I am very happy.

True its only one color, but I have had many complements.

Look at a lot of peoples company logos on shirts and most are one color thats been screen printed on.


----------



## Stoney1 (Jun 22, 2010)

*Re: Opaque Paper... I see the light ! Maybe ??? Will it work ?*

Thank you Dennis
I'm not sure you answered my question exactly ??? I think we're talking Apples and Oranges ? I just wanted to know if I could use Opaques paper for lights and darks, for the logo that's on my Avatar. I don't care about the presence of the Polymer ? Also, you've talked about " Vinyl " transfer and screen printing ? I cannot do Vinyl transfers ( I don't think ) with my home Ink-Jet printer ??? It's just a HP J4580 Officejet all in one printer.. Nothing special like the one you use... No wide format, or special inks. I'm not sure, but I believe you need special inks to do Vinyl transfers yourself, don't you ? Otherwise, I'd need to have a screen printer do the transfers for me, and if I were to have a screen printer do the transfers, I'd be just as well off to have them simply screen print the tee shirts ? Or am I all messed up in my thinking ? Thanks for the reply and God bless...
Dave


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: Opaque Paper... I see the light ! Maybe ??? Will it work ?*



> What I need to know is, can I do ALL the shirts ( dark AND light ) with Opaque paper, White background, and still get a decent shirt ?


It really depends on what *you* would call a decent shirt.

For some people it might be acceptable, for others, they aren't OK with the heaviness of an opaque transfer on a light colored t-shirt.



> For what I have invested in a new press, and the limited number of shirts I plan to do, I can't really afford to get Plastisol transfers custom made.


Have you gotten quotes? For a 1 color logo like you have, it would be pretty inexpensive (when comparing to transfer paper sheets and ink that you'd go through to get a lesser quality product with an inkjet transfer)

I think it would be worth the investment to get consistent, quality results to go ahead and get the plastisol transfers done. I don't think they'd be as expensive as you think for 50 of them with a 1 color design.



> Bottom line, with a look at my Avatar, can I do what I want on darks *and* lights with Opaque paper ?


No.



> I know Opaque paper will give me a solid White background, and that's fine. Also, I'm not concerned about the " Plastic or Vinyl " feel of the Oval.


Your idea of a decent shirt may vary from mine  

It might be best for you to go ahead and try it out on a couple of shirts and see how *you* like the results.

Me personally, I wouldn't sell any t-shirt with an inkjet transfer, but everyone has different levels of what they'd accept.


----------



## wc33144 (Dec 8, 2007)

*YES you can use opaque transfer paper for light and dark t-shirts with decent results. I do it all the time
*


----------



## Mikiafu (Oct 21, 2008)

wc33144 said:


> *YES you can use opaque transfer paper for light and dark t-shirts with decent results. I do it all the time*


I'd really like to hear HOW you're able to achieve this...PLEASE elaborate


----------



## Twanabee (Sep 14, 2009)

Don't know why you would use opaque paper on light shirts when you can use something like JPSS and get a much better hand and less money. JMHO.


----------



## taglia 46 (Mar 30, 2010)

wc33144 said:


> *YES you can use opaque transfer paper for light and dark t-shirts with decent results. I do it all the time*


Hello there, Hope you can help.I need a quick reply, as I need to get printing, not trawling the internet for the 100'000's of gems to be learnt there.

I have some experience in Tshirting. Todays question....I need to buy some Tshirt transfer paper. Trough this site, I have read about the Jetprosoftstretch transfer paper.Sounds nice.Older paper (especially the Canon's own make), is hard and tends to crack. So this Softstretch sounds new tech. As it is in packs of 100 A4 sheets, could I get away with buying just the paper for darks,and use it on whites too??Or would you advise me to go whole hog and get both for lights and darks (I'm abit sort of cash at the mo, but I could get both if anyone can give me a good enough reason). I intend to ink jet it, and I have a heat press.Answer soon,please.Rather urgent....Thanks.


----------

